# shaky moon



## photobug (Jul 10, 2003)

In the last millenium when I was young, 10 feet tall & bullet proof, I was convinced that I could hand hold a 200mm lens, with doubler, for a 20 second shot of the moon.

Here is evidence that my assessment of said abilities may have been slightly overstated. The six pack of beer probably didn't help either.   







Jim

p.s.- not only have I discovered that I'm *not* young, 10 feet tall, or bulletproof, now that I'm middle-old I've found that I'm only 6 feet tall & probably not even bullet resistant! Drat!  :cry:


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 10, 2003)

Looks like pop corn =]


----------



## photobug (Jul 10, 2003)

That seems to be a popular observance.


----------



## Chase (Jul 10, 2003)

Maybe this is really just a bad shot of popcorn that you are trying to CLAIM as a shot of the moon  :?


----------



## Dew (Jul 11, 2003)

i like it, i think it looks cool


----------



## e_ (Jul 13, 2003)

...i LOVE it!

Funny thing was - when viewing the 'title' for this thread on the main Board - the first thing that popped into my head was a cocktail drink

Indeed: somehow the image reminds me of that rich swirl one might expect of an exotic liqueur, drifting in some forbidden liquid

Kewl!



e_


----------



## nikon90s (Jul 15, 2003)

ART IS SO COOL!!! YOU JUST HAVE TO LOVE IT :cheer:


----------



## Taryn (Aug 8, 2003)

I think I'll try this one on purpose!   It's cool!

-T


----------



## Lula (Aug 12, 2003)

So cool !!!
 8)


----------



## bogleric (Oct 29, 2003)

definitely a messed up drunk shot of a barely visible moon!


----------

